# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Archer Aviation Inc., aviation and aerospace, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - archer.com

youtube.com/ArcherAviation

facebook.com/FlyArcher

twitter.com/ArcherAviation

linkedin.com/company/flyarcher

instagram.com/flyarcher

Archer Aviation on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - Adam Goldstein

Co-founder - Brett Adcock

----------


## Airicist

Article "Archer To Go Public In Reverse Merger As United Airlines Places Order For Its Electric Air Taxis To Shuttle Passengers To Airport"

by Jeremy Bogaisky
February 10, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Archer Announces Unveiling of eVTOL Aircraft"
Urban Air Mobility leader will reveal its electric aircraft at event in Los Angeles and via livestream on June 10th at 6pm PT

June 3, 2021

----------

